# Nippon 950 GH shafts.



## thecraw (May 2, 2012)

At the beginning of the season this year I picked up a bargain set of Ping S56 irons which are simply beautiful irons. They look amazing behind the ball and they also give great feel. That said I knew instantly that I was struggling with the KBS Tour shafts that come as standard on these irons.

The KBS just didn't feel right for me throughout the swing. As our American cousins would say across the pond the shaft fealt "boardy" to me. There was no feedback and more importantly it fealt heavy to me which to be honest was not to be unexpected as the weight of the KBS shaft is 120 grammes and the Ping AWT shaft which I was used to and really liked was 108 grammes. 

The ball flight was also all wrong for me and I knew that I was going to have to change the shafts, after all the shaft is the golf clubs engine!

After a few trials I knew instantly what was right and for me and that was the amazing Nippon 950 GH shaft. The difference was instantly night and day. I had feel back in the golf swing. I had a smooth feeling shaft that was just right throughout the swing. The ball flight was correct the weight was correct , everything now fealt as it should do. In fact I would go as far as to say it was perfect - for me!!!

At 96g in weight these are way lighter than I was used to but the feel was back, smooth flowing golf swings were no problem, no longer was I feeling like I had to hit the ball like I did with the KBS shafts. There is nothing harsh about these shafts. They are superb.

Performance wise the Nippon's are great, no lose of distance, no lose in accuracy and to be honest I am now getting a better trajectory and accuracy than I ever did with AWT, KBS and S300's. Nippon have a reputation as being a smooth swingers club so if you class yourself in that catagory I would recommend that you try them.


:thup:


----------



## Val (May 2, 2012)

Glad your sorted buddy :thup:


----------



## munro007 (May 2, 2012)

I prefer a heavier shaft in my irons. Glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 3, 2012)

I have them in my irons, I like them a lot


----------



## richart (May 3, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I have them in my irons, I like them a lot 

Click to expand...

Same here.


----------

